# COX blocked ports and MAIL on Leopard 10 x



## georgew6 (May 18, 2008)

I cannot send emails using MAIL on my MacBook.

I will get to the bottom of this if I have to write to Jobs. I did not get the answer from their tech support. It seems COX, my IDP blocks ports to reduce spam. I still have to put in my outgoing and incoming mail port in my MAIL preferences but neither the numbers that COX or Apple say to use work. I have tried many times with various combinations of whether to check the SSL box and different numbers. This started with only outgoing mail, but I am now not sure if the incoming is also a problem.

This should be a simple thing for either COX or APPLE to address, yet I see threads without answers (other places) going back years without any good solution that I can see or replicate.

Any help here?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the ports should really be a mute point. The ports you need to use are not dependent on Mail.app, but by the mail server you use. As long as you enter in the ports that COX said it uses for their email severs, Mail.app should get it just fine. If not, then the next thing I'd check is that the ports that COX told you to use for their email are open on your firewalls for the Mac (if you have it on) as well as any modems and routers you have between your Mac and COX. I'm using Mail.app to get and send mail from my Hotmail, Fastmail, and Gmail accounts, and they all use different ports, I just had to tell Mail.app which ports to use for which accounts.


----------



## onlinecjc (Jun 2, 2009)

georgew6 said:


> I cannot send emails using Apple MAIL on my MacBook. I am having a problem receiving mail on the Macbook one email address that is my main address. I can send mail, the mail is on the server, the secondary email addresses get mail with what COX has said are the wrong settings SSL 990 port but changing the port to 25 and no SSL does not help. My PC can get the mail but Apple mail cannot. Any thoughts?
> 
> I will get to the bottom of this if I have to write to Jobs. I did not get the answer from their tech support. It seems COX, my IDP blocks ports to reduce spam. I still have to put in my outgoing and incoming mail port in my MAIL preferences but neither the numbers that COX or Apple say to use work. I have tried many times with various combinations of whether to check the SSL box and different numbers. This started with only outgoing mail, but I am now not sure if the incoming is also a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This thread is over a year old, please don't bring it back up, or post for no reason.


----------

